# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  И еще один стих, про море

## Хренов

Вездесущий ветер потревожил воду
Одарил волнами и отнял покой
Солнце обручило эти две стихии
Наблюдая сверху за земной игрой
Стала вода плотью ветер стал душой

Так родилось море дышащее бризом
Дремлющее штилем впадающее в шторм
Волнами дразнящее глубиной влекущее
Золотом заката вечером одето
Сияющее ночью лунным серебром

----------


## Герда

Хренов, мне понравилась.Особенно эти две строчки.)

Стала вода плотью, ветер стал душой,
Сияющее ночью лунным серебром__)

Красиво.

----------


## Хренов

Спасиб. Рад что так  :Smile:  Вот еще кое что отрывок из поэмы Миллыонэре:

И рано утром в Рио де Жанейро 
В толпе прохожих растворится человек 
Немало повидавший за свой век
В костюме белом с чистой совестью
И грязным прошлым
Он перестанет быть расчетливым и пошлым
Он как ребенок усмехнется
И светлый блеск в глазах его проснется

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Спасиб. Рад что так  Вот еще кое что отрывок из поэмы Миллыонэре:
> 
> И рано утром в Рио де Жанейро 
> В толпе прохожих растворится человек 
> Немало повидавший за свой век
> В костюме белом с чистой совестью
> И грязным прошлым
> Он перестанет быть расчетливым и пошлым
> Он как ребенок усмехнется
> И светлый блеск в глазах его проснется


 Остап Бендер????

----------


## Хренов

> Остап Бендер????


 Кто знает. Может все таки Остап добрался до Рио  :Wink:

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Кто знает. Может все таки Остап добрался до Рио


 Видимо, благодаря тебе)

----------

